# Oilfield Pumpjack scratch build complete!



## misfitsailor (Dec 22, 2017)

I made my own plans, choosing details I liked from various pumpjacks.  The equalizer is my of own design.  It took a couple of months from start to finish.  I look forward to displaying it at the shows I attend.  The gearbox gives 30-1 reduction, which is fine for model steam engines or hit & miss to drive it.  It is 23 inches tall and weighs 12 1/2 pounds.  The walking beam was formed by brazing 2 lengths of 1.5x.5" steel C channel back to back.  The ends were then milled and steel end plates brazed on.  Most of the work was done on a 70 year old Logan 10" lathe, and a 40 year old Jet 8x30 knee mill.  The hardhat and wrench for the roughneck I 3D printed. There is a video below of it being powered by an "Odds 'n Ends" hit & miss engine.                                                   I hope to make a wellhead for it later, complete with bridle and sucker rod.  (Yes, I know it's not an engine, but is still model engineering. )














[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGOjEeCzytU[/ame]


----------



## 10K Pete (Dec 22, 2017)

That's pretty darn nice!! Your technician is looking at that wrench like it just said a nasty word... work maybe??

You have the speed just right for a light crude. Must be a good field as light crude is getting hard to find in the lower 48.

I'd love to see your well head when you do it. I hope you'll post it here!

Pete


----------



## misfitsailor (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks, 10K Pete.  I think the tech is wondering if he grabbed his metric monkey wrench or his SAE monkey wrench.  lol  

  I have seen pumpjacks run at everything from 5 rpm to 20 rpm.  This one runs at about 18 rpm with that engine.  I will be able to run slower when I use a steam engine to power it.  I will post photos here when I have the wellhead done.


----------



## Charles Lamont (Dec 22, 2017)

It has an expression much like this well known bird:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m8UWxNEGOc[/ame]


----------



## itowbig (Dec 22, 2017)

you must have been out to coalinga at some point in time . those are all over the place there , but they let the paint get run down now. they used to be real pretty all painted up


----------



## misfitsailor (Dec 22, 2017)

itowbig, yes, I have indeed been to Coalinga, CA to visit the "Iron Zoo".  I recall that parts of the oil field had very noxious fumes!  Here is a link to some interesting info about the Iron Zoo : 
http://www.sjvgeology.org/old_stuff/iron_zoo.html


----------



## itowbig (Dec 24, 2017)

misfitsailor said:


> itowbig, yes, I have indeed been to Coalinga, CA to visit the "Iron Zoo".  I recall that parts of the oil field had very noxious fumes!  Here is a link to some interesting info about the Iron Zoo :
> http://www.sjvgeology.org/old_stuff/iron_zoo.html



I live out there (well pretty close ) i have fond memories of these from when i was a kid. I have many pis of them and the really old wooden one , they moved it to the city edge now. the paint on them is just about gone now. I wish they would restore them .


----------



## misfitsailor (Dec 26, 2017)

Merry Christmas, y'all!


----------



## misfitsailor (Aug 11, 2018)

Here is a video of the finished project mounting on wood, powered by a Kerzel hit & miss engine.


----------



## 10K Pete (Aug 11, 2018)

Nice! Looks just like the one...

Pete


----------



## minh-thanh (Sep 4, 2018)

Very nice !


----------

